
The Brexit and Trump elections was a big data exercise - tr1ck5t3r
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/how-our-likes-helped-trump-win
======
wgtigichhsncqa
The military are playing tricks on the population hacking your minds more than
you realise. They are running so many sock puppets to manipulate people, they
even released the Pizzagate story just to keep Clinton out of office. These
politicians don't even know they are being manipulated. How anyone can not
arrive at the logical conclusion the military want to know and understand
anything that might prove to be a risk, is beyond me.

